# String in Fettschrift ausgeben (System.out)



## gast (3. Sep 2004)

Hey Leute,
ich habe mal ne ganz doofe
frage.
Wenn ich einen String habe und NUR ein wort davon dick haben möchte...wie geht das?
String ich = " Ich bin ein wenig *blöd*"; //irgendwie so oder
System.out.println(ich);

mfg

Daniel Schneider


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (3. Sep 2004)

Das geht nicht.

Der String wird ja an System.out (Console) geschickt und die unterstützt keine Fettschrift.


----------



## Heiko (3. Sep 2004)

Soweit ich weiß kannst du in der Konsole nix fett ausdrucken, wenn dus in HTML ausgibts, baust du einfach die HTML-Tags ein das wird dann richtig gelesen.


```
String test ="das soll [b]fett[/b] sein";
```

Die Ausgabe sieht dann so aus: das soll *fett* sein

*In HTML wohlgemerkt!!!*


----------



## Sky (3. Sep 2004)

Bei 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out
```
 handelt es sich um einen PrintStream. Dabei kann man leider nicht den Font o.ä. ändern.
Dazu brauchst Du schon eine grafische Komponente z.B. ein 

```
JLabel myLabel = new JLabel("<html>Ich bin ein wenig [b]blöd[/b] </html>")
```

Grüsse, Sky


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (3. Sep 2004)

Ich habe mal den Titel geändert, denn "String in DICK" ist ein wenig unglücklich.


----------



## gast (3. Sep 2004)

wie wäre es es in einem JTextArea??? Kann ich hier mit den HTML [/b] arbeiten???

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Roar (3. Sep 2004)

nein, aber in JEditorPane und auf jedem anderen swing kopmonente


----------

